# My Pumilio/Frog Thread



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I have threads jumbled all over so I figured I would make one thread. Enjoy! I'll start off with Valle Del Rey! This is a 1.2 trio.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Next I have a 1.1 of "Cemetery" Gold Dust Bastimentos. This is a gorgeous pair and my male calls nonstop all day everyday!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I also have a 1.1 Punta Laurent which are gorgeous colored as well!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

A pair of Esperanza!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

A nice pair of Cristobal that I just got my first froglets from!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

A 1.2 Trio of Valle De Agua.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I will have many more to come! A few rare surprises!!


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

That's a really nice looking collection you have going! Have you found any eggs or tads from your bastis yet?


----------



## rillaboratories (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice looking frogs you got there. Do you have any fts?


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful esperanza

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I haven't gotten any yet out of my bastis, I am expecting to find some any time. I will update this thread on any breeding. I am really anxious to get the Valle Del Rey going. I have been told nobody in the u.s. has been able to get them breeding yet. I have them in a 75 gallon tank. I get calling from time to time but that's about it.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I'll try to get some full tank shots up soon. They are nothing super spectacular. I have a few semi rare plants along with some carnivorous species. I have some Drosera Dielsiana, some marcgravia, quite a few peperomia. I have peperomia caespitosa which is pretty uncommon in the u.s. yet. I try to make my tanks very brom heavy for obvious breeding reasons.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks, the Esperanza are actually sold. I am getting ready to start getting into rarer locales of pumilio. I am probably going to grab some guapiles, escudo and colon next. I am also interested in uyama river, Rio branco and Rambala. But who knows what the next imports will contain.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice collection. Try to hold onto some of those pairs as there may not be many of some of those locales around in the future


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

This is the 75 gallon my trio of Valle Del Rey is in. This pic is a bit old and I have reduced the clutter in it!








I will get an updated picture of the tank soon. I have since covered some of the wood in folius moss mix and added some carnivorous plants.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love pums. Your collection is amazing!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

rigel10 said:


> I love pums. Your collection is amazing!


Thank you! I hope to have some really nice additions very soon!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

That 75 gallon tank is really nice.
I actually like it with the clutter. Great pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I am getting a nice proven trio of Rio branco and 4 Colon very soon. I will post pictures when I acquire them. My collection is coming along very nicely and I am enjoying them immensely!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of my San Cristobal Island. Notice this is the female transporting tadpoles.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Here is a trio of a new import from Marcus. I just got these in this morning. They are San Juan River Pumilio. We don't have a ton of locale data/info but as he gets more I will post updates. They are gorgeous red/blue and have a very blue stomach. I will get more pictures as they calm down and settle in.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

They are really stunning! Nice addition indeed, congrats!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

They are extremely bold and have great coloration. Very happy to add them to my collection.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

The top picture above is a spotted male.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Do you have some other info about this stunning morph? (Eg, are they bold or shy, etc.?)


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I just got them yesterday but humans don't seem to bother them. They climb to the top of the tank and will jump out if I'm not careful. So far they seem to be very bold and not scared of humans. I will post more info as it becomes available. Marcus is working on it for me.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Today they seemed to be in hiding but their viv is growing in yet so once it gets more plant growth we will see what happens.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures of my San Juan river trio!! They are just gorgeous. Supplementing with repashy superpig and astaxanthin powder is really bringing the red out in them. The blues on their stomachs and legs are stunning.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

How often are you giving them the Superpig?

Fantastic coloring on them and I love the belly shots


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I am giving them superpig 1-2x a week. Astaxanthin powder 1-2x a month. Yeah they are coloring up very nicely.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

They really ARE spectacular...


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow, you have some really amazing frogs!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone I am really enjoying them immensely. I enjoy showing them to people and kids are always the best! Our 3½ year old loves helping out with everything. My girlfriend hates how much I spend on them! But I appreciate all the compliments! Thanks everyone!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nice Cristobals, but that San Juan River trio is absolutely STUNNING! The bright red and blue look gorgeous. 

I now have a pumilio at the top of my wanted list. (Thanks)

Beautiful collection and keep it coming!

John


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks John (froggyknight)! They are awesome, do remember those are available in very very limited numbers. Marcus imported them and only has a few pairs left. Taciturne, as much as I like to see your frogs. I created this thread for my pumilio/frogs only. As the thread name states. Please comment on my thread, if you feel the need to show me pictures of your frogs, do so in an email or pm. Thanks, Mike


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

These are some Cristobal froglets. Remember all these pictures are taken via cell phone. I just bought a new camera though so hopefully I will have some higher quality stuff up soon. Thanks, Mike


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, you can't really see but my gold dust pair has laid a clutch!! I doubt its good BC its the first one but its def exciting.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Been pretty quiet lately. A few months ago I switched out my proven pair of Cristobal and put my gold dust bastimentos in the tank. Well, lately I had been seeing a Cristobal froglet running around in there. The other night I was shining my flashlight in the tank and counted 4-5 Cristobal froglets! I couldn't believe my eyes! They are all doing great and I currently have the froglets up for sale!!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a viable clutch of eggs from my gold dust pair. They have good tadpoles in them so I am very very happy about that!! I hope they get transported. My bastis are one of my favorite pairs. I will keep everyone updated!!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well here are the tadpoles! All happy and healthy. 6 total eggs but only 4 tadpoles. Extremely happy about the gold dust bastis breeding and becoming a proven pair!! Yay!!


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Love the thread.
I really want to get into pums but I cant convince my wife that the money spent is worth it.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

It is always worth the money if its spent on frogs! Its a great hobby to have! I don't even go out to the bar or anything because I enjoy getting up early and working with the frogs. Honestly me getting frogs has slowed down spending in a ton of other areas! You have to get her involved with them so she enjoys it as well. Its not a lucrative money making hobby. You aren't going to get rich by any means. But IMO happiness is better than money any day of the week! My gf didn't care for the frogs much at first until some of them started breeding and I was able to sell the offspring! Then she seemed to calm down on it a bit! Plus it gave her an excuse to get into a bunch of her hobbies as well. So you've gotta give and take!


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

She "likes" the frogs we have now but for some crazy reason she thinks 15 frogs is more than enough.
I'm just wanting to move into something new and there are so many pums out there that have colors you cant get in anything else.
I have a planted 10V and a 29g that are just aching to get someone living in there.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Aldross said:


> She "likes" the frogs we have now but for some crazy reason she thinks 15 frogs is more than enough.
> I'm just wanting to move into something new and there are so many pums out there that have colors you cant get in anything else.
> I have a planted 10V and a 29g that are just aching to get someone living in there.


Pm sent. I think I may have a great solution put together for you. Wait until she sees the colors on some of these pumilio!! She will love them!!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Very cool and good luck, those are some nice frogs.
Looking forward to seeing them

EDIT- wow I don`t know what the heck just happened, didn`t you just post you were getting new frogs or am I losing it


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Very cool and good luck, those are some nice frogs.
> Looking forward to seeing them
> 
> EDIT- wow I don`t know what the heck just happened, didn`t you just post you were getting new frogs or am I losing it


I am working on getting a proven pair of drago colon, a trio of uyama river, and a trio of Rio branco this weekend. Hopefully my deal works out for them. It would basically complete my collection. Then I am going to get some sylvatica and some of the very rare stuff. Then I'll be done until some new imports hit the shore!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Almost forgot I have a nice group of 5 Cayo De Agua on hold that I need to finish paying for.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, I can now say I have a proven pair of gold dust Bastimentos and my Cristobal have more tadpoles in the water! I am very excited. Wish my punta Laurent would get going. I dunno if they even know each other exist. But I will have basti froglets very soon along with more Cristobal. I can't wait to see what colors my bastimentos pair throw! What a great summer!!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

A couple pics of one of my drago colon trio. I have gotten a 1.1.1 trio of drago colon. Also I got a trio of uyama river. I'll post pictures tomorrow! Enjoy!!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Good luck with the Bastis...you really do have a wonderful collection...


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Just got a trio of drago colon and uyama river this morning. Rio Branco are coming in a few weeks.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Don`t forget to update that signature


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

So do you have a main frog room or do you have them spread all through your place


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I have my 75 gallon tank a 20 gallon and 15 gallon in my living room. The rest are in a spare room/frog room. I don't have it set up like a frog mill. I just have the tanks set up for our enjoyment. My collection is about complete. I have about 3-4 more species on my list the Rio branco, some grannies, redheads and some rarer things like that. I am going to slow down now and take care of what I have.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

you should post some pictures of the overall room. I always like to see how people have multi tank setups done

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Its really not pic worthy. Its just a few shelves with tanks on them. Trust me its not elaborate or anything.


----------



## Deker (May 14, 2014)

Awesome collection man, next month my trio is colubre and ryans come it along with some pints laurents. Where did you get your valle del reys from? Been looking for some now, i also have a good collection of pums.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Valle Del Rey are from strictly reptiles. They were imported in late 2013. They are probably my most rare locale. Definitely very hard to find.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well here are a few pictures of a juvenile uyama river. Hopefully they gain some of that gorgeous blue with age.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I was very close to pick up Uyama, if I found a pair, but it was the only female. I like this frog! No doubt a nice addition to your collection.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I just picked up two as well, hope i get a pair tough to find. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I see you`re really into the red, yellow, orange coloring of frogs.
Me too.
Some of the red coloring on your`s really pop.
Just wondering are you adding any color suppliments?
Very nice collection.

edit~ just read your post about using Superpig.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I see you`re really into the red, yellow, orange coloring of frogs.
> Me too.
> Some of the red coloring on your`s really pop.
> Just wondering are you adding any color suppliments?
> ...


I am also using Astaxanthin powder from time to time. I rotate with superpig as well. I use all repashy products. Also, I feed all of my microfauna a mixture of repashy bug burger, morning wood, superload, soilent green, red rum, and veggie burger. Its quite a rotation!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

tarbo96 said:


> I just picked up two as well, hope i get a pair tough to find. Where did you get yours from?


They are very tough to find, I don't feel comfortable disclosing who I got them from out in the open here. Sorry I just feel its disrespectful.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

rigel10 said:


> I was very close to pick up Uyama, if I found a pair, but it was the only female. I like this frog! No doubt a nice addition to your collection.


Rigel, they were a great addition along with the trio of drago colon. I have 3-5 Rio Branco coming in a month and was also offered some colubre. I am going to get the branco and then I feel my collection is pretty complete. Then I will get some grannies and such.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, this morning I noticed my Valle Del Rey have tadpoles deposited in bromeliads!! Heck yeah!!!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Fantastic!!!

Hope they`re all good.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, I have my first Valle Del Rey froglets coming ootw. I found one tonight and I have seen more tadpoles with legs. Won't be long and I should have quite a few!!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

It`s about darn time we got an update!

Great news on those Del Reys


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Congrats and beautiful collection Mike! 

Is it bad that I'm just getting my feet wet in this hobby, and am already dreaming about Pumilio???


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

SDK said:


> Congrats and beautiful collection Mike!
> 
> Is it bad that I'm just getting my feet wet in this hobby, and am already dreaming about Pumilio???


I don't necessarily think its a bad thing. Like with all pets, make sure this is something you really want to do before you invest thousands. Because if for some reason you need to make a quick exit from the hobby, your thousands will turn into hundreds. Selling frogs takes patience if you want get the price they're worth right now. Its a buyers market, but if you want to get some pumilio, start out with beginner level frogs, then breed some thumbs and then try an entry level locale of pumilio.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> It`s about darn time we got an update!
> 
> Great news on those Del Reys


Sorry man, I've been super busy at work and with the family. I will snap some nice pics right now for you guys!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Drago Colon Sub Adult
















Random Cristobal Froglets
















San Juan River Pair


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

That is an amazing red on those san juans.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Valle Del Rey Froglet


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, you`re forgiven.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I will have something new for you guys soon!! Stay tuned!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Hopefully tomorrow, I will have quite a rare find. They should be in the mail pretty soon!! Been a while since anything has happened! My Valle Del Rey have been cranking froglets out. Other than that its been quiet around here!!


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

It is now tomorrow. Whatcha got for us

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Mail buddy! Waiting for the mail!!!!!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

PDFanatic said:


> Mail buddy! Waiting for the mail!!!!!


Quick...










Hurry, I'm poor and living vicariously through you. Oh gawd it hurts!!!! Hurry!!!! Please!!! ...To much?


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

The wait is the worst part. Like me i have to wait till tax time. Then you and i can continue our prior talks.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

OK, well sorry guys my vendor didn't get my things out until today so check in at say noonish tomorrow on my thread. I have something very special en route! Sorry for the false alarm! I promise this will be well well worth it. I am so excited I probably won't sleep!!!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well guys here they are a 2.3 group of Rio Branco!! Check out the yellow one! He/she is gorgeous!! What a wonderful group of frogs!!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I am just ecstatic to get two males!! Utterly gorgeous frogs!!


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

They are beautiful Mike! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Wait until you see the tank I have for them once they are out of quarantine!! Its pretty nice! Just got a 600$ order in from NEHerp!


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Frogs look awesome, please post pic of the tank when it's finish. 
Good luck with them


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, I couldn't resist buying this gorgeous pair of Cayo Nancy via Patrick Nabors! They have stunning coloration!


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

That might be the variant that drags me into keeping thumbnails. Really a stunner!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I never thought much of them in pictures but I went out on a whim and bought the pair. They were stunning in person, instantly a favorite of mine! They are a bit smaller of a morph but are lightning fast!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice.

Great color


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I'll get more pictures ASAP!


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

PDFanatic said:


> I'll get more pictures ASAP!


Please do, and keep me in mind when they start breeding...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Compliments for Cayo Nancy! Despite the new stunning morph, as Colubre or Valle del Rey, Cayos are my favorite pums: bold, great call, always out and about. I have two pairs!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

None of those 3 pics are showing up for me


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

zimmerj said:


> None of those 3 pics are showing up for me


same. 

Congrats on the Cayo Nancy! Those are some stunning frogs. You are lucky to have gotten them 


Edit: Congrats on the Rio Broncos, too!! I love the variation on those guys and they are certainly on my wish list.

John


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

No problem with the other pics above for me. Simply stunning!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I had posted prior pictures that for some reason were not working. I am happy with the new purchases and hope all of you enjoy!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Love those colors. Great pictures


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I will try to get more pictures soon. My quarantine tanks are full up atm! But reasonably soon I'll be moving the branco into a 37 gallon tank I have started to build. I keep saying my collection is complete but then I see something new and appealing! Someone help me with my frog addiction!


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

PDFanatic said:


> I will try to get more pictures soon. My quarantine tanks are full up atm! But reasonably soon I'll be moving the branco into a 37 gallon tank I have started to build. I keep saying my collection is complete but then I see something new and appealing! Someone help me with my frog addiction!


How can we help you when we can't even help ourselves?


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well, I moved 5 branco from they're quarantine into they're permanent 37 gallon today!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking good. Definitely turning out to be a nice collection!
Thx for sharing.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice addition! Rio Branco are definitely in my wishlist. I especially like the variability in their color.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

looks like a nice PERMANENET tank for them.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

All of my pairs are now breeding and have froglets! I have Valle de agua froglets, punta Laurent and my Cayo Nancy have eggs but no froglets yet! I have had some personal issues of late but I'm just updating!


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

ANY updates? How have the valley del ray been doing? Have you had any success breeding them yet?


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Actually I have had a ton going on, I have 2 Valle Del Rey froglets that I pulled about 3 weeks ago. Everything is doing well, just very very busy with things. Sorry for not posting many updates. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Chrisc147 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have been looking for some Punta Laurent to add to my collection. I just purchased a couple of 'Black Jeans' this past weekend.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

You could ask ZookeeperDoug he had some getting close to adult


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

What about any signs of aggression of Rio Branco in 37 gallons? I am always concerned when I see groups of pums.


----------

